# I've moved!



## orchidman77 (Aug 8, 2016)

Hey folks,

Haven't had much of a chance to post lately because I've just moved to Indiana for graduate school! All my plants survived the move like champions, and i'm so happy to present my new setup!

They're in my bedroom, with LED light strips and a South-facing window. I've set up a humidifier and fan as well. And I have several free shelves that I'll have to fill up somehow in the future... 

without further ado...







Cheers from Indiana!

David


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 8, 2016)

Which grad school?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 8, 2016)

Good luck and congrats.


----------



## Justin (Aug 8, 2016)

Nice which program?


----------



## abax (Aug 8, 2016)

Yeaaaa for you! The grad school grind will make you so
glad you have an interesting diversion.


----------



## orchidman77 (Aug 9, 2016)

I am beginning a masters in Piano Performance at the IU Jacobs School of Music in Bloomington, and have a teaching assistantship as well...needless to say, I'll need an outlet from what is sure to be a ton of work! Thanks guys!

David


----------



## naoki (Aug 9, 2016)

Wow, that is exciting, David. It is a prestigious school for music! I don't know much about classical music, but Joshua Bell from there used to have concert frequently, and I enjoyed it. There are lots of other good music scene going on, and I really miss it.

I spent lots of time in a couple buildings east of your place (Jordan Hall) as a grad student! B'ton is a wonderful college/party town! I heard Bear's Place is still there. I spent lots of time there after school, washing down the greasy food with beer and discussing science drawn on paper napkins.


----------



## Justin (Aug 9, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## Marco (Aug 9, 2016)

Looks good. Congrats!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 9, 2016)

orchidman77 said:


> I am beginning a masters in Piano Performance at the IU Jacobs School of Music in Bloomington, and have a teaching assistantship as well...needless to say, I'll need an outlet from what is sure to be a ton of work! Thanks guys!
> 
> David



Solo or accompaniment?


----------



## garysan (Aug 9, 2016)

Looks tip top mate.


----------



## orchidman77 (Aug 9, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> Solo or accompaniment?



The degree is in solo playing but I love and play a good deal of chamber music. I believe the degree requires quite a bit of collaborative work - part of my assistantship is collaborative - so I guess both? I'm so excited to start! Aren't you a classical musician, Linus?

Naoki, I haven't been to Bear's place yet but I have been to Motherbear's! Glad to hear you had a good experience there.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 9, 2016)

orchidman77 said:


> The degree is in solo playing but I love and play a good deal of chamber music. I believe the degree requires quite a bit of collaborative work - part of my assistantship is collaborative - so I guess both? I'm so excited to start! Aren't you a classical musician, Linus?



I've played cello since I was 9. I did conservatory in high school. When I moved to DC, I sang in a professional volunteer choir. Between work (law) and the baby, I've curtailed both cello and choir. There are a few professional classical musicians in DC who have an orchid connection.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 9, 2016)

Congratulations, David, and best of luck to you.

Or maybe since you are in performance, I should say "break a leg"?


----------



## abax (Aug 9, 2016)

Oh my I had a teaching assistantship in grad school and
worked my be-hind off for very little pay and long hours
grading compositions and teaching freshman classes. I
wish you all the good vibes I have left! ;>)


----------



## orchidman77 (Aug 9, 2016)

That's awesome Linus! I hope you can return to playing/singing someday. 

Abax, I'm gearing up now...we'll see if I survive this :rollhappy:


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 10, 2016)

orchidman77 said:


> That's awesome Linus! I hope you can return to playing/singing someday.



Me too. The choir I used to sing with often would perform at the Kennedy Center Honors (usually the classical artist portion). I would have loved to participate this year to fete Martha Argerich.


----------



## orchidman77 (Aug 10, 2016)

MARTHA!!! I love her! I guess everyone does...that's incredible! She rarely concertizes outside of Europe, so this must have been a big deal indeed.

I had to be in choir for my undergrad as part of my ensemble requirements, and it quickly went from something I had to do to something I loved! I ended up getting voice lessons, go figure...


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 10, 2016)

orchidman77 said:


> MARTHA!!! I love her! I guess everyone does...that's incredible! She rarely concertizes outside of Europe, so this must have been a big deal indeed.
> 
> I had to be in choir for my undergrad as part of my ensemble requirements, and it quickly went from something I had to do to something I loved! I ended up getting voice lessons, go figure...



She's not playing. She's getting an award:

http://www.kennedy-center.org/pages/specialevents/honors/


----------



## orchidman77 (Aug 10, 2016)

I see...good for her! One of these days I'll have to hear her play live somehow.


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 11, 2016)

The plants look like they are enjoying the strip club lighting..


----------



## orchidman77 (Aug 11, 2016)

:rollhappy: my neighbors must think that I'm always having a wild time in my room.....


----------



## suzyquec (Aug 11, 2016)

I have my orchid nursery setup near my front kitchen window and I have grow lights that reflects red. So especially at night the window is aglow in red. Needless to say I get a lot of comments on the red light district.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 11, 2016)

:evil: Yes! Girl's gotta work!


----------

